# Feeling Lethargic, Tired, Unmotivated.. Damn! I Hate This!



## NYEnglishRose (Jun 20, 2011)

I haven't discussed this with anyone, not even my family. For months, I have been feeling tired even after a full night's sleep. My energy level is low and I am prone to headaches. I have been neglecting my housekeeping routine and I'm feeling miserable about it. I feel wonderful when my routines are maintained and unhappy when they aren't, yet despite my dissatisfaction with the status quo, I cannot summon up the energy to get everything done the way I think it should be.
Don't mistake my meaning. My place is reasonable clean, but not spit-shined. I run errands, prepare meals, and care for my family. I mentally inventory all that needs to be done and feel overwhelmed, trying to plan how to accomplish it all. I know I''m just not keeping things up to my preferred standards. And it haunts me because I want better.
I have osteoarthritis and am in pain more often than not (shoulder, back, knee, ankles affected). I hate this. Anything would be better than this negative loop I am on. 
I am heading back to university to complete my Bachelor's in Psychology this fall. I got an Associate's last spring, took a year off, and was accepted to a state university with a merit scholarship. I need to get things in order before then, and I feel a sense of urgency. 
What can I do?


----------



## Mercutio (Apr 28, 2013)

It sounds like even though you've got some aches and pains that you mostly need something to motivate your mind. Besides the tiredness, I've been in a similar place (still kind of am...the joys of paralysis analysis). Before trying to change your environment, my advice is to focus on yourself because that's where everything starts. Sometimes sleeping too much can be an issue, and it is good to keep your circadian rhythm in sync. Since you like systems, that shouldn't be too difficult. Exercise is an excellent tonic for this sort of mindset, especially running. However, because of your condition, swimming might be a better option. I think all this might help clear your head a bit more and give you the motivation you need.


----------



## Magnesium (Jan 7, 2014)

Maybe try some seaweed sourced iodine for the energy and headaches, and glucosamine chondroitin sulphate for the bones.
These are available over the counter, but consult a doctor - particularly if you are on other meds.


----------



## NYEnglishRose (Jun 20, 2011)

I wake up at 6 every morning to make sure my daughter gets ready for school. I have my son here on weekends and holidays, and I must keep him on schedule with his medication. He has ASD and needs constant supervision. This means that staying up late (past 10 p.m.) is not advisable for me.
Today, I brewed a pot of coffee as usual. I made blueberry pancakes. While firing up the skillet, I washed a few dishes. I then started spraying and wiping down the counters and sink. After breakfast, I washed the breakfast dishes, finished cleaning the counters, washed down the table (it's a gorgeous oblong wood table with an iron double pedestal base surrounded by six Queen Anne style chairs), cleaned out the refrigerator, then scrubbed the floor (we have hardwood and tile, with a few throw rugs) up to edge of the parlor. I even cleaned behind the stove and refrigerator. Mood: elated. :happy:My husband then turned around and cleaned the bedroom a little. I feel pumped up looking at a clean house.
It works better for me to clean a small space from top to bottom than to run back and forth doing a particular task, like dusting, throughout the house. Tomorrow I plan to tackle the bathroom and parlor. Monday it will be my bedroom. I will still do daily cleaning and maintenance tasks (making bed, sorting laundry, keeping food preparation and serving areas clean).
Now I just hope my teenager doesn't make a mess of things.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

NYEnglishRose said:


> I haven't discussed this with anyone, not even my family. For months, I have been feeling tired even after a full night's sleep. My energy level is low and I am prone to headaches. I have been neglecting my housekeeping routine and I'm feeling miserable about it. I feel wonderful when my routines are maintained and unhappy when they aren't, yet despite my dissatisfaction with the status quo, I cannot summon up the energy to get everything done the way I think it should be.
> Don't mistake my meaning.
> I am heading back to university to complete my Bachelor's in Psychology this fall. I got an Associate's last spring, took a year off, and was accepted to a state university with a merit scholarship. I need to get things in order before then, and I feel a sense of urgency.
> What can I do?


Simple ideas come to mind: taking a multivitamin to make sure you are getting enough iron, magnesium and selenium; finding ways to keep you mind busy with learning; focussing more on water intake rather than carbonated tonics and reframing how you think and feel about present life with a positive events daily journal (you note stress and headaches with little me time to self reflect on days events); and finally questioning why a sense of housework achievement should influence mood so much (i.e. work is not your worth).

Just an afterthought, mental inventory taking often eases with time if tangible to the touch with 2 week timetabling on a piece of paper you can look at (say the refrigerator) and tick off off babysteps completed as milestones.


----------



## Haydn (Sep 20, 2012)

NYEnglishRose said:


> I wake up at 6 every morning to make sure my daughter gets ready for school. I have my son here on weekends and holidays, and I must keep him on schedule with his medication. He has ASD and needs constant supervision. This means that staying up late (past 10 p.m.) is not advisable for me.
> Today, I brewed a pot of coffee as usual. I made blueberry pancakes. While firing up the skillet, I washed a few dishes. I then started spraying and wiping down the counters and sink. After breakfast, I washed the breakfast dishes, finished cleaning the counters, washed down the table (it's a gorgeous oblong wood table with an iron double pedestal base surrounded by six Queen Anne style chairs), cleaned out the refrigerator, then scrubbed the floor (we have hardwood and tile, with a few throw rugs) up to edge of the parlor. I even cleaned behind the stove and refrigerator. Mood: elated. :happy:My husband then turned around and cleaned the bedroom a little. I feel pumped up looking at a clean house.
> It works better for me to clean a small space from top to bottom than to run back and forth doing a particular task, like dusting, throughout the house. Tomorrow I plan to tackle the bathroom and parlor. Monday it will be my bedroom. I will still do daily cleaning and maintenance tasks (making bed, sorting laundry, keeping food preparation and serving areas clean).
> Now I just hope my teenager doesn't make a mess of things.



Wow, you seem to be doing a lot there, at least a lot more than I do anyway. I do know what you mean about feeling good when one stays on top of chores, being more domesticated has helped me very much mentally. What did you do today when you were accomplishing so much vs. the other times when you did not do quite as much?


----------



## 54-46 ThatsMyNumber (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey fellow infp, I to experienced something similar this past winter. Here in Minnesota we are currently going through the coldest winter in the last 35 years, what makes it worse is I work outside. That plus no sunshine and I have no winter time hobbies equals tired and lethargic. I also don't eat meat so I think there was some vitamin and mineral deficiency. So I starting taking a iron supplement and I always get myself to the gym. Exercise is a cure all and will give you more energy in the long run. You shouldn't be so hard on yourself, you have done more and accomplished more then most people I know.


----------

